# Leistungsschalter zur Sicherungsüberwachung Fehler



## hoelle1985 (9 Mai 2012)

Hey @ all!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. 

Wie ihr im angehängten Plan sehen könnt, haben wir Leistungsschalter zur Sicherungsüberwachung verbaut. Allerdings haben wir jetzt beim Testen des Schrankes das Problem, dass die Leistungsschalter sofort auslösen, wenn die Lasttrennleiste eingeschaltet wird.

Verdrahtet haben wir alles nach Plan. Das Problem tritt bei allen Schränken auf die wir gebaut haben.

Vielleicht sieht von euch irgendwer einen generellen Fehler.

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (9 Mai 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich mir der Sinn dieser Schaltung vollständig entzieht - der einzige Grund, der mir so einfällt, wäre ein Phasendreher zwischen dem Trennschalter und der Motorschutzschalter. Welche Spannung kannst du denn messen bei ausgeschaltetem Trennschalter aber eingeschaltetem Motorschutzschalter über den Klemmen 1:2 , 3:4 , 5:6 des Trennschalters ?

Wie groß ist der Auslösestrom des Motorschutzschalters ?


----------



## hoelle1985 (9 Mai 2012)

Der Sinn der Schaltung ist eine Sicherungsüberwachung für die Lasttrennleiste. Da die Anlage über einen Frequenzumrichter Spannungen mit bis zu 1 Hz bekommt, sind die üblichen Sicherungsüberwachungen beim ersten Einschalten abgeraucht.


----------



## martin1988 (9 Mai 2012)

Ist doch klar warum die Auslösen ... Wenn der Leitungsweg so verdrahtet ist wie dargestellt hast du quasi 2 Zuleitungen zum Motor.

Ergo teilen sich die Ströme je Phase über beide Stränge auf und wenn Ihr den Motorschutzschalter dann auf 0,2A einstellt bei nem Nennstrom von 8A dann ist klar das der sofort abhaut ...

Wer ist denn auf den trichter gekommen damit überwachen zu können ob die Sicherung nicht abgeraucht ist?  Gibt doch extra NH-Griffe die ne Überwachung drin haben ... Ansonsten nen Unterspannungsrelais ...


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2012)

Also ohne eingeschalteten Motor bleibt wohl wirklich nur ein "bewusster" = falsch verdrahteter, oder "unbewusster" = z.B. kapazitive Phasenverschiebung, Phasendreher.

Im Realbetrieb wird die Schaltung mit Motor wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht funktionieren,
hier hat der Herr Ohm mit seinen Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Parallelschaltung von ähnlich niedrigen Widerständen was dagegen.
Sprich, der Motorschutzschalter bekommt spätestens beim Betrieb des Motors auf jeden Fall zuviel Strom ab ... und löst aus.

Warum ihr bei relativ lächerlichen 25A / Abgang überhaupt den Aufwand mit Lastschaltleisten betreibt, erschließt sich auch nicht so ganz,
hier würden ziemlich eindeutig Motorschutzschalter hingehören, schon alleine deshalb weil sonst (fast) kein Motorschutz besteht.
Nennenswerte Kurzschlusströme kann der FU auch nicht wirklich lange liefern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2012)

So wie ich das kenne, ist der Motorschutzschalter auf der NH Leiste verbaut, über separate Kontake liegt er an den Trennmessern der NH Sicherung.

Wenn man nun die Leiste schließt, sollte eigentlich der Motorschutzschalter nicht auslösen.

Sollte der Motorschutzschalter direkt an der Leiste angeschlossen sein, so müsste er eigentlich bei offenem Lasttrenner auslösen. Nach schließen der Leiste kann er dann eingeschaltet werden. Löst nun eine Sicherung aus, so fließt entsprechend Strom über den Motorschutzschalter und wird dadurch ausgelöst.

Ev ist der Motorschutzschalter so in der Leiste verbaut, dass beim schließen zuerst die Stromkreise über den Motorschutzschalter schließen und dann erst über die NH Sicherung, das wäre dann allerdings ein Konstruktionsfehler. (man könnte damit aber leben, weil das Einschalten mit NH Leisten wohl doch eher die Ausnahme sein wird, ausserdem wird dann jedesmal auch gleich die Meldung überprüft )


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,die

 gezeichnete Überwachung der Sicherungen mit den Moschu funktioniert auf alle Fälle --> wir hatten jahrzehntelang Maschinen, da wurde das so gemacht


MfG


----------



## jabba (9 Mai 2012)

Prinzipiell funktioniert das ja auch, man muß aber wie erwähnt auf das Ohmsche Gesetz achten, es fließen auf beiden Bahnen die Ströme, die nur durch den Leitungswiederstand im Schaltschrank unterschiedlich sind.

Warum setzt man dafür nicht drei USIG klemmen (Feinsicherungen) und ein Phasenrelais ein ?
Bei so kleinen Unterschieden von 25A zu 1-2A werden immer mehrer Ampere über den Motorschutz laufen.
Man müßte also den Strom künstlich reduzieren, oder den Motorschutzschalter erhöhen. Dieser würde dann aber wiederum die Auslösung des NH's beeinflussen.

Also bei wesentlich größeren Leistungen geht das bestimmt, in dem Bereich eher nicht.


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2012)

Kleine Korrektur, da es sich hier nicht wie von mir aufgrund der Zeichnung fälschlicherweise angenommen,
nicht um einen 08/15 Motorschutzschalter handelt, sondern um einen speziellen Schalter, ist die Anmerkung natürlich falsch,
edit: da der Innenwiderstand selbst des normalen 0,2A Motorschutzschalters ~40Ohm beträgt wird das wohl funktionieren unter gewissen Voraussetzungen.

Diese Tatsache schränkt aber die Gründe ein wenig ein ...


----------



## jabba (9 Mai 2012)

Bei nennstrom der Sicherung wäre (25A/0,2A) das 135:1 , dann müßte bei 40Ohm der Widerstand über den Trenner incl Leitung <0,3 Ohm sein.

Beim einschalten (je nach Motor) ist z.B. der 7fache Strom zu rechnen. Dies verschiebt das Verhältnis auf 875:1.
Das heisst beim einschalten muß man kurz von bis zu 125A ausgehen, der Motorschutzschalter hat einen magnetischen Auslöser und reagiert schneller als das Sicherungselement.
Bei einem 7fachen Anlaufstrom müßte dann der Wiederstand bei 0,05Ohm liegen.

Das sind aber nur rein theoretische Werte und man müßte das genauer ermitteln.
Geht mir nur ums Prinzip, das die Schaltung nur läuft wenn das Verhältnis stimmt.


----------

